# Monster Record Bear



## blackbear (Feb 22, 2011)

enjoyA monster record bear from the past,harvested by Atlanta,Ga. hunter James Martin


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 22, 2011)

And that was second place! WOW


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 23, 2011)

That is just Awesome!  WOWx2!!

That must have been a heck of a journey back then too!


----------



## big A 235 (Feb 27, 2011)

I know the story behind that kill.  The Alaska DNR came back down and took that bear back.  It is now in the Gov.'s office.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 27, 2011)

big A 235 said:


> I know the story behind that kill.  The Alaska DNR came back down and took that bear back.  It is now in the Gov.'s office.



link??


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep, that's a sho nuff big 'un.

Wish we could find out where that was published and/or where we can find more details about that photo.


----------



## CamoCop (Mar 17, 2011)

does that pic say it was killed with a .270?  if so i guess a .270 should be considered too large for a deer caliber from now on by some of the folks on here!


----------



## MrBull (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a huge animal.


----------



## trckdrvr (May 13, 2011)

CamoCop said:


> does that pic say it was killed with a .270?  if so i guess a .270 should be considered too large for a deer caliber from now on by some of the folks on here!



It says it was a .270 Weatherby Magnum.  Not the typical .270Winchester....Difference?..beats me.


----------



## RLTW27 (May 15, 2011)

Wow...Shot a cub huh...  Poor little feller.  lol - Amazing animal!


----------



## JWilson (May 25, 2011)

I would not want to drag that out


----------

